# Rate My Sig Collection



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

So being layed up for a week has given me a lot of time and when I got bored I made sigs from some tutorials I found. I know some of them are blurry it's cuz my computer is gay and resizes them when I save them for no reason. I'm working on fixing that. Let me know what you guys think of them.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

awesome..i like the third one...looking good lol...u had to throw that ugly bj penn in there u should have put some other fighter there instead of him lol jk but no reallly....they r great...ps love ur rep comment....i will be as good u wait lol:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good stuff mj, I like the 2nd. BTW you added a gif, so I did too.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Composure. 

I'm liking the Arlovski gif but it's not as good as the Emerson one lol. I have an Emerson sig coming soon too, I made one but I might redo it.

Edit:

What the hell? I didn't know we couldn't have gifs in sigs.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thanks a lot Composure.
> 
> I'm liking the Arlovski gif but it's not as good as the Emerson one lol. I have an Emerson sig coming soon too, I made one but I might redo it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you didn't know? Plus your's was like 2800kb. lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

lol I had no idea. I never saw anything that said we couldn't have gifs in our sigs. I wouldn't have put it up if I knew that.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

the second one rocks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Great stuff Matt, you're really getting the hang of this!

I love the 4th one.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

If someone made me a completely awesome Baroni sig I'd buy a membership just to display it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> If someone made me a completely awesome Baroni sig I'd buy a membership just to display it.


If someone bought a membership and made a thread asking for a Baroni sig i'm sure someone would make an awesome one.


----------

